# Order NOW: AYA's ArcheryArt Calendar



## Nik (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow, I just love it! Great work, Aya.
Could you please give me some information about the price including shipping to germany?


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

...and to France ?


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

tigrou said:


> *...and to France ? *


Same question ... thanks


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*International Orders.*

Thanks so much for your interest in my calendar!

I have been surprised to recieve so much interest from the International Archery community. I am honored that you find my work appealing.

A suggestion that will help cut the shipping cost would be to make group orders that I could send to a single location in your region. E-mail me at [email protected] or PM if you are interested in group orders, otherwise I will give individual prices based on your locale. Hope this helps!

Sincerely
XXXBowHo 

AYA's ArcheryArt


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

tigrou said:


> *...and to France ? *


2019.99 Euros - 19.99 for one calendar and 2000 for a round-trip first class ticket for me.   


Ron


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

TexARC said:


> *2019.99 Euros - 19.99 for one calendar and 2000 for a round-trip first class ticket for me.
> 
> 
> Ron *


What a mailman !


----------



## bufflo hunter (Oct 9, 2003)

just got to say that is the best archery nick name i seen this far great !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Important Information!*

My ArcheryArt Calendar is going well and after some final touches it will be complete.

*Be aware it is a 14 month calendar starting in Jan 04 with full page graphics from Mar 04 until Feb 05. You will not miss any graphics if you decide to get a calendar after the new year.* 

Contact me via PM or e-mail at [email protected] for inquiries and orders.

XXXBowHo


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Aya,
Could you explain why there are no graphics with the two first months ??


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*The reason....*

Due to the international interest I wanted to make the calendar more flexible. So, to offer more time for ordering and shipping, the first page has Jan and Feb together. This page features the introduction to the different archery organizations represented in my ArcheryArt Calendar.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

*re : the reason*

Thanks for those data Aya, I'll give them to the few of my region who have already asked me for your calendar ... a very good way to learn a little more about US archery !


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Nice idea !


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great Please send me 8 of them OK? Check onits way


Thanks TINK in LA


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*They are great and they got here before Christmas*

AYA They are SUPER Five Star all the way All the family will get one and I want to thank you forhelping Santa


May I help you advertsing? Here is a tip-

There are two sites that I Moderate Women Hunters on yahoo and Shooting Sports Singles


You can join post and then lurk

Women hunters is the best go to yahoo grops and look


Best of luck in 2004 and go for the gold


TINK


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

got the ones I ordered today as well. My range is sponsoring a small shoot on saturday and two lucky winners (we do a drawing each line) will get one. Aya has alot of talent and its obviously not limited to archery


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Aya, got the calendar just before Christmas. Nice little present for myself, lol ! Looks great, thanks.

JB >>------>


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

My ArcheryArt Calendar is going quick. Thanks for helping make it such a success. It is a 14 month calendar and will be available until March. It will also be available at the ATA show and the Vegas Shoot. Get yours before they are gone! $19.99 with free shipping in continental US. XXXBowHo


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Got mine! *

Very nice work Aya- you did a great job. See you in 3 weeks at the ATA.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*ATA Show*

For those going to the ATA show. Look for my calendars at special ATA prices. Limited supply: get one before they are gone. XXXBowHo


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

AYA,

What booth wil you be in at the ATA?? Come by and see me at the Magnock booth and I will have that arrow for you


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

I'll have my calendars at the Winner's Choice booth but I will also be at the Specialty and Merlin booth. I plan on going by the Magnock booth since that's what I shoot. Look forward to seeing that arrow.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

*Got them too ...*

Received them just in time to give friends theirs this WE at the Nimes 7th European Indoor ... 

_*Magnifique !*_ You made an awesome job Aya ! Professional quality calendar !  
Thanks for the time you spent to make it available.

Daniel > yours is on the way, see Superlapinou at your Club.


----------



## tigrou (Mar 19, 2003)

Hoping he won't escape to Caïman Islands with it !


----------

